# Sasha's Watch... They're Here!Pics added!



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I have one doe that is definetly pregnant...I hope. She is a saanen and is bred to a Nubian. I saw him mount hertwice the day he was brought in and he stayed for 2 days. She is a 2nd freshner, had one buckling last year. I also have a yearling that I hope is not pregnant, but who knows. I guess I can include her too, we shall watch her and see!

I got Sasha and her buckling last year. He went into my freezer. She did well as a FF and had not problems kidding. She was a good mom and had alot of milk. She is from a very good milking line, altho I do not have her pedigree. Neither doe is registered altho they could have been. The previous owner never filed the papers. This does not matter to me as they are only for me and all I want is milk. Sasha's dam will put out almost a gallon a day. I did not milk Sasha last year. I hope she will throw at least one doeling this time. I would like only three milking does and the cross should be a good one. The buck comes from a good milking doe.

Sasha was bred on Jan 13th, which puts her due date at June 12th. I will just have to watch Bella.Altho I have had dogs, cats and horses give birth this will be my first time with goats. Wish me luck!
Sasha w/ her buckling last year









Sasha and Her boyfriend









Bella is the one in the back. Dogs just had to watch!









So...what do you think of my gang? The buck was such a gentleman the whole time he was here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*

Very nice ........ :thumb: can't wait to see those babies....... :hi5: :wink:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*

Thank you. I wonder what my chances are of getting colored kids?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*

Very nice :thumbup:

Well....I guess getting any colored kids has the same possibilty as getting flop earred babies, I can't wait to see what you get, either way they're certainly gonna be ADORABLE


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*

what a nice group....love the buck  hope the babies get some from him


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*

Very handsome group!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*

Thanks!
I always like the wait...until the last few days. Then I go crazy! I want to see my babies. With my luck I will have one with one ear up and one ear down!

Hw was bigger than I thot he would be. I hope that will not cause a problem with too big kids. Tho Sasha has kidded before, so I have to assume she will be alright. I hope i am there when she kids. Now Bella..if she is pregnant I will be tempted to bring her to bed with me to make sure I am there :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*



> Thank you. I wonder what my chances are of getting colored kids?


Your Welcome.. :thumb: 
It's like a box of chocolates....you never know ..what you are gonna get... :wink:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*

A chocolate swirl one would work!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*

 Beautiful pic of Sasha and baby! She looks like a good mama.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*

Yesterday was sunny for a bit so I let the girls out. Bella was a nut case! She loves to run that one. Sasha was more comfortable coming out of her pen this time. Of course they both went straight for the plum trees and the Nanking Cherry. I kept having to stop and chase them away as they were eating the bark...don't want dead trees. I told them they could trim the lower branches and that't it! I have a huge tree in my yard that is of course toxic! I can't for the life of mr remember the name of it right now. I wish it wasn't there, but it is too big to just chop down...especially since this really isn't my house!


----------



## Clear Crescent (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*

We bred our Saanen does to a Saanen buck, and he was about the same relative size as your nubian buck there. We've had one doe kid, and while it wasn't an easy delivery, it didn't have anything to do with the size.

Good luck! Beautiful horns!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*

I would love to see pictures of the doe kid! I am curious to see what this cross throws. Can you tell more about the delivery?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*



> A chocolate swirl one would work!


 :wink: :hi5:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*

We are at day 88...man this is going to be a long wait! I am glad I am gone for a week in MAy. Going to my daughters wedding...should take my mind off the goats! Yeah right!

Sasha is a second freshner. Her udder is slightly bigger today. Do does that have had kids before fill up sooner? When I dried her off her udder went completlt down. Her teats stayed larger than a FF, but her bag went all the way down. Now she is deloping a udder.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*

Sasha will be at day 100 tomorrow. Would I be able to feel any babies now? when I catchher and calm her down, may need hubby's help, how do I go about feeling for babies?


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*

We are now on day 119 

Here are some pics from this morning. My neighbor, who had 100 milking goats at one time, says she is carrying at least twins...hope one is a doeling!

For some reason she doesn't look all that big. And her udder is so lopsided from having only one kid last year and he only drank off the left side. I hope she evens out!










http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y187/itchysmom/IMG_0900.jpg[/img

Ok, she looks huge in this one, but I just think that is the way she is standing!
[img]http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y187/itchysmom/IMG_0932.jpg










Any comments...good or bad?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*

Definately deep enough to have twins in there!!! Can't wait to see what her babies look like!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*

Me either! I am hoping for a little color!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*

Well, we are coming into our last week! Sasha looks bigger, but not nearly as big as some preggers girls I've seen here. Maybe because she is long bodied? Her udder is developing, but no where near full. teats are still lopsided! Her one buckling last year must have drank off only one side!

I will get some new pics up tomorrow when they are out. I'm starting to get nervous! At least the weather is warming up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*

She is getting closer and closer...looking good.......I know the anticipation is torture....hang in there... it will be OK.... :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*

She sure is big I hope you get at least one doling for you in there.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*

Thanks!

Are goats like horses as they get near their time. I mean, my mare was wide and fat to the sides until the last few weeks when the foal dropped. Then her sides went down and her belly sagged down.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*

some are --- depends if they have room to drop to


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*

Well, she definitely has room to drop!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch*

I have been out gardening all day, but remembered I promised pictures! So, I ran out and took some. Of course she was not all that happy that I was following her around! 










Sure seems bigger in pictures than in real life!



























Best I could do on a pooch pic









And this is what she has been doing most of the day...rubbing on everything!









I wish I knew what she looked like last year when she was a week out. What do you guys think?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sasha's Watch...New Pictures!*

She definately has 2 in there! If not 3! Her udder appears to be lopsided with it's filling, she could fix that as she gets closer or it was caused by a single kid at one point ....she certainly has a "very preggy" look to her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sasha's Watch...New Pictures!*

Pretty Doe... :thumb:

I love that 2nd pic of her...she has a look on her face like... quit following me and leave me be..... too funny... :laugh:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch...New Pictures!*

I'm starting to get exicted now that we are a week out! I hope all goes well. She kidded last year with no problems, but she was bred to a bigger buck this year. I told Bella that she will soon have babies to play with...Sasha is not much a play mate at the moment!

That 2nd picture cracked me up too! Such a look on her face!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sasha's Watch...New Pictures!*



> That 2nd picture cracked me up too! Such a look on her face!


 :thumbup: I know ...you can see she isn't happy about the photo shoot...HeHe... :laugh:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch...New Pictures!*

Today I kept an eye on Sasha. She is laying down alot, not grazing much. Well, not as much as Bella, who is a pig! She has made a nest of sorts in the hay in her pen. This evening the two of them were out grazing and she played a bit with Bella...they like to head butt. Then she laid down in the planter in the dirt. I went over to her and she stood up and let me touch her...surprise suprise! I felt her ligs and they are soft, but her udder looks weird, like it has gone down some. Sort of like they are droopy. :whatgoat: Anyway, she is now dirty! Not going to give her a bath tho...that would really piss her off! I may try to take some more pics of her tomorrow.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch...New Pictures!*

Sasha's udder is doing weird things! It looks like it went from filling up to looking droopy. Is this normal?

This was her udder a few days ago









This is her udder today


















It just looks more elongated to me today.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sasha's Watch... Udder pics 6/5/11*

She's filling it faster now...when she's ready to kid, you'll notice more of the backside filled out...it's dropped to prepare for the capacity.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch... Udder pics 6/5/11*

Thanks liz! That makes sense!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch... Udder pics 6/5/11*

Doesn't look far to go now. Good luck.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch... Udder pics 6/5/11*

Still no changes. No discharge either. I wish I knew whether she went on time, over or early last year!

I think I have heard this before somewhere here. When the kids are moving into the birth canal, her sides will go flat and she will look more down in the belly? That is what happened when my horse was a few days out feom foaling. She went from being fat out to the sides to being fat down low in the belly.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch... Udder pics 6/5/11*

Sasha's back end is really sunk in today! I will be very surprised if she makes it through the weekend. She is due on Sunday anyway!

Can I get exicted now????


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sasha's Watch... Udder pics 6/5/11*

Oh yes....I think you can get excited!! She's getting ready~!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch... Udder pics 6/5/11*

Two more days left before she hits day 150! She was laying down when I went to let them out this morning, so I grabbed her collar and felt her ligs. They are soft but still have a ways to go I think. Still no discharge and she is earting like a pig! I hope she doesn't go over and drive me nuts!

About worming...can I worm her the day she kids? I know I have to wait abvout two weeks before I can use the milk for us, right? I was thinking of waiting two weeks before I started milking her any ways so the kids have a good start.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sasha's Watch... Udder pics 6/5/11*

if she needs wormed the day she kids is a good time to do it. The stress of kidding will give the worms more opportunity so worming after kidding is good when needed. :thumbup:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch... Udder pics 6/5/11*

Thanks!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sasha's Watch... Udder pics 6/5/11*

We are all anticipating those kids with you! :greengrin:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch... Udder pics 6/5/11*

We are now on day 150! Still not much change tho. Her udder looks a bit more full at the top, but no discharge at all. Now she is going to start driving me nuts with waiting!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch... update 6/12*

I just checked her again. She is talking up a storm! Normally she is very quiet. She is in her nest. Maybe this afternoon? Still no discharge.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch... update 6/12*

My kids have arrived! :leap: Sasha went into hard labor at 5:15 and had the first one out in about 5 mins. Second one came before I even had the mouth and nose cleaned on the first one! She had twins...a :kidblue: and a :kidred:

I got my doeling and she is gorgeous! You will have to wait for pics tho as I have to cook dinner for the men in the house


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch... update 6/12*

Congratulations! What good news! Way to go, Sasha!!!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Sasha's Watch... They're Here!*

Fantastic! Can't wait for pictures!

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sasha's Watch... They're Here!*

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :leap:

Glad that all went well and you got your :kidred: ..... of course 2 babies are better than one and so glad that she has a :kidblue: to play with!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Sasha's Watch... They're Here!*

Whew, what a day! I kept my eye on Sasha all day, I just knew today was the day! Exactly 150 days! Neighbor goat lady predited that she would kid between 5-6pm and she did! After birth is out and everyone looks good. Obviously the Nubian had stronger genes as they have Nubie ears!

As promised...pics!
Meet Shaphira and Eragon!

Eragon..his color is changing as he dries, more brown hairs on the black. He is a trucker for sure! Also a mommas boy 









Saphira...can I have asked for a pretier girl? She is cream with a white spot on her head.









And some random pics of the two...I will take more tomorrow when they are all dry.









I love this one!









Almost looks like she has blue eyes!



























Enjoy! I am off to go sit with them for awhile!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:stars: Congrats they are beautiful!! 
I do think she has blue eyes from the look of those photos. 
Glad you got 2 healthy kids and one is your perfect girl!! :dance:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks! It will be interesting to see if her eyes change as she grows.

Hubby is already talking about putting Eragon in the freezer com fall. Little does he know that I am keeping both! I mean...I have to keep both..they are my first babies!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful!! Have to keep both, and they are such pretty babies!


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

oh! they are so beautiful! love the names


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I am super pleased!

They all have dirty butts this morning! I am going to have my goat friend look at them this morning in case I need something from the feed store when we go. 

Eragon is funny...he already wants to play but is still too unsteady! He does these little hops! Saphira likes to kneeel with her butt in the air...too funny!

I didn't to worm Sasaha yesterday so will do that today. How much grain should she be getting at this point? Her udder looks down but the baby's bellys aren't overly full. Is this normal? I would think Sasha would have more of an udder. I know she has milk, but I expected more udder.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What pretty babies!!!

Yep...sure does look as though Nubi daddy has some very strong genes there.

Sasha's udder may fill even more once they are taking more, Even though mine are mini's, I gradually up their feed over a day or 2 from the 1/2 cup once a day they got before they delivered to the "milk stand ration" of 2 cups 18% plus 1 cup alfalfa pellets 2x a day....I have 3 does in milk and at this point, each has good condition, not fat at all and 2 of them put out between 2 1/2 and 3 cups per milking. Give Sasha enough to keep her production up as well as keep her condition....most does will tend to look emaciated by about 3-4 weeks post delivery...thats the time that I will up the alfalfa pellets and add calf manna if I feel mine need it.
You mention dirty butts? It's normal for newborns to have toothpaste consistency poop for a day or 2 until they adjust to having food in their bellies, mama normally will keep them clean but sometimes she needs the help of a warm wet washcloth.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They are both really pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks liz! I figured I would wipe their little butts in a day or so with some warm water if they are still dirty! Mommas butt is worse...hay stuck to it and all...but, she will have to take care of herself! 

Off to find hubby so he can help me worm the big girls!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With my new mom's...I will wash them off and dry them...mainly because I don't like seeing flies buzzing around them, After they're dried well I smear their bags and butts with bag balm, it helps the goop to not stick.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Ii think I have a smal can of bag balm...I will go look for it. Thanks!


----------

